# I'm gonna try onr today...



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Gonna go to local jetwash and hose her down first. Clean the wheels as usual etc


I think I'm goin to try the microfibre and quick detailer method


Anything I should look out for?


I've only got an 8oz sample bottle


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Use a B&Q grout sponge or Zymol sponge for ONR applications.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

After the jet-wash, you should use a hand pump sprayer to pre-spray the ONR. A sprayer with a capacity of 1.5 to 2 litres should be fine.

You will need only about 5 litres, a half bucket of wash to clean a medium size car.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

All done

Very impressed!


















































And my friends BMW, not done with onr but looks good


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ONR is a cracking bit of kit. Get some Optimum car wax give fantastic results on silver also. You can clean a car that sie with ONR, then wax it with OCW in less than 30 mins and it look stunning.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

The makers say nothing what so ever about pre spraying.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> The makers say nothing what so ever about pre spraying.


its one of those little tips that people have found out on there own..

the pre spray soaking into the dirt softens it before you use the bucket to remove it :thumb:

its good for washing cars when its hot aswell.. doesn't dry as quick as normal shampoo...


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

And, if you first wash with Onr and then when drying, use a mf cloth sprayed with OCW or opti-seal first and then dry with soft towel afterwords, you will save so much time and you wont get any streakes... There is a you tube video about it...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> The makers say nothing what so ever about pre spraying.


That's just the result of several people with some experience of the product
finding out what its limits are and then sharing their knowledge gained from 
those experiences. That does _not_ mean that pre-spraying is a waste and
should therefore be ignored. It's spray - dwell - then wipe that works best and
is what makes this product such a jewel in our cleaning armoury.

Personally, all this is knowledge extended from very close observation during 
some experiments which at the time could have been perceived as hugely risky.
Perfecting them to the point we've reached, only shows the versatility of ONR.
Oh, and ONR is not unique in the way we as detailers apply products. In fact,
the bottle instructions are actually not relevant to the UK at all!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I was impressed how nicely it moved dirt


But I'm sure it's affected my lsp, I have really poor beading now


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> ...but I'm sure it's affected my lsp, I have really poor beading now


Don't fall into the trap of thinking that beading measures _anything_; it doesn't! 
At best, it's a poor indicator of how hyrdophobic the surface is, but this can
be affected by so many uncontrollable factors that it all becomes meaningless.

If your beading is severely affected, the first culprit is probably the ONR dilution
being just a tad too strong. Try my bucketless wash technique if the car is not
too dirty, but don't go weaker than 64:1 in a soft water area.

After an ONR wash, you could try a QD like Megs UQD, that'll bead as well as
any wax!

Regards,
Steve


----------

